# net send



## fencer (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi, I was wondering if there is a way to hide your computer name when you are sending a net send message. I appreciate all help. Thanks.


----------



## Biddlesby (Sep 3, 2003)

I would also like to know.


----------



## kaspersky (Sep 10, 2003)

have a try~~~

 

http://www1.fz5fz.org/fz5fz/tools/NetSend V2.0.rar

running in:WIN2K/WINXP


----------



## Whitestar (Mar 22, 2003)

The link doesnt work for me


----------



## kaspersky (Sep 10, 2003)

i can download~~~the link is good~~

what about other person??


----------



## Biddlesby (Sep 3, 2003)

Note - you will need winrar to download a .rar file. Search google.

The link doesn't work for me either, however.


----------



## kaspersky (Sep 10, 2003)

you will need winrar to download a .rar file.

so first install winrar 

look~~~
http://www.winrar.de/gindex.html)


----------



## Whitestar (Mar 22, 2003)

I already have winrar installed, but still nothing happens.

What is the name of the program. I might be able to find it on google.


----------



## kaspersky (Sep 10, 2003)

can you vist this web site???
http://www1.fz5fz.org/fz5fz/

the tool is written by a chinese boy~~
so i think you can not find it in the google~~


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

The link doesn't work.
I'm also interested.

Is the tool in English? if it is what is the name? 

Everything's on google ...except kazaa lite....


----------



## Whitestar (Mar 22, 2003)

Kazaa lite is on google its the first site it finds when you search for kazaa lite and the website is better than when i was looking for it.


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

So it is!!
I must be blind!! thanks, whitestar!


----------



## kaspersky (Sep 10, 2003)

http://www1.fz5fz.org/fz5fz/Projects/NetSend V2.0.rar

IF THE LINK IS NOT WORK CSORRY FOR THAT~~


----------

